# Eos Fuel Door problem



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi All,

My 2009 Eos is getting thirsty! Not really, the flap wouldn't open yesterday but the dealer was kind enough to pop the flap from the outside with a hooked tool. The door wouldn't open and didn't make a sound when I pulled on the switch. I did a search and can't find anything specific to the EOS. So some questions:

1. I am going to pull the door panel and test the switch. Does anyone know the the pin codes or wire colors for this switch?

2. If the switch is good I'll have to replace the fuel door actuator. I took a look and couldn't see a way to get to the back of the actuator from inside the trunk. What is the route of access, from underneath through the fender liner?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 2009 Eos is getting thirsty! Not really, the flap wouldn't open yesterday but the dealer was kind enough to pop the flap from the outside with a hooked tool. The door wouldn't open and didn't make a sound when I pulled on the switch. I did a search and can't find anything specific to the EOS. So some questions:
> 
> ...


You should be able to access by removing the passenger side trim inside the trunk but I'm not 100% sure of this. While probably not directly helpful, I had the same issue with my 2006 Passat. It was the actuator, not the switch, that caused the problem. Door flap actuator failure is pretty common on VW. This is definitely a case of over-engineering by VW. No need for the fuel door to lock as anyone who is trying to steal gas (does anyone really do that these days?) will simply use a screwdriver to pop the door open steal your gas and leave you with damage.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out the wiring of your drivers side door. My brothers 06 Jetta had worn thru the harness because not enough slack was in play. The trigger to pop the flap was under the trunk panels .... PIA to access so until he discovered the harness problem he left a fishing line leading out the trunk panel since his was intermittent at the beginning.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

I just had a fuel door problem the other day; it was frozen shut and the switch did not work. I could hear the switch activating, but the fuel door would not pop open.

Finally, to open it, I did the following:

1) Open the top such that the back windshield pops on top of the roof and the trunk opens backwards. Do not lower let the roof detach from the front windshield. The trunk needs to be opened backwards so that you can remove the carpet trim behind the fuel door.

2) Remove the carpet screw holding the carpet down nearest the fuel door and pull the carpet away from the body. You'll see a cream white colored actuator. Have another person pull the switch on the driver side door. If the switch works, you'll see the plunger move and pull a rod that releases the fuel door latch.

For me, it appears that when the dealership washed my vehicle, it froze the latch when they left it outside (it's -25C here). When I pulled the switch to open it, the rod separated from the actuator, as the rod is attached to the latch. I had to reattach the rod to the plunger on the actuator and it worked fine.

Yes, this is an overly complicated solution for a fuel door! Worse yet, unlike other VWs, the Eos has NO emergency release for the fuel door! Poor design, considering you have to operate the top to even get at the actuator.


----------



## 3LockBox (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thanx*

I followed the instructions on how to access the fuel door actuator and it was relatively easy (though not easier than if they'd engineered a manual emergency release).


----------

